# Awkward College Age



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

Im 24 and just finishing my last semester at community college. The thing is, I never really did anything else when I wasnt going to school and its like Ive gone to school since high school without really doing anything. I think part of me did it to kill time and because I cant see myself ever doing anything good with my life if without a degree. Since high school, I worked, messed around a little and took random classes almost out of habit with no real direction. I did good in all my classes but so many of them were just BS classes or just cuz I thought maybe it be interesting.

Now I have an idea of what I want to do and am finally gonna go to a real college with a major in global econ and a math minor. But I just feel weird because everyone in my classes are 4 years younger and Ive actually made friendships but I feel like a weird older guy. They're like college students and I feel nothing like a college student. Now Im transferring and its gonna be even weirder because I know nobody in the area and have no idea where Im gonna live. Prolly with college students but I feel like Im past that age and was never really the typical college student party type.

Im just real anxious. Glad Im finally making an effort but so unsure about how the next few years will be... Are there many people like me? I feel like Im in between the group of people that just lived life, made friends and forgot about school who went back to school and those that went right after school. Its just a little rough because I feel like I just havent been doing anything with myself. And I feel like how rough the last few years have been on me has taken away the optimism that younger students have.. Any other students had this sorta experience?


----------



## Judith (Sep 27, 2008)

I have a friend at my college who's 5 years older than you (he's a post-bac) and I've never thought about him being the weird older guy.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i went to university when i was 18, so i can't really relate...but honestly when you actually go there you'll realize that there are tons of people there who aren't between 18 and 22. it's perfectly normal. one of the friends i made during school was like 26, another person i worked with at my school's library was in his mid-20s. these were undergrads. people choose to pursue an education at different times in their life.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

I feel the same way sometimes. I'm still in community college, work on a music degree, and then I'm transferring to another school. But I dropped out of high school when I was 16 and didn't go back to school until I turned 21 and now I finally feel like I figured out what I want to do. But it's really not that big of a deal, you just have to remind yourself that this isn't that unusual these days, and there actually are plenty of people who are older even.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yea, i kinda know what you mean. I'm in my last semester & pushing 24 now (i went 3/4 time all along). I definately can't relate to traditional "college students," not just because they are a couple years younger but also because they seem to fit stereotypes i never was able to (aka partying, friends, relationships, clubs, coming from nuclear families & regular high schools). I never really even had to deal with traditional college culture until i transferred from community college and found myself bombarded with emails about "what's going on" lol. But it really doesn't matter. Everyone is an adult (with plenty nontraditional students too!) and just there to get an education for the most part. I've been thinking about even going back to school again later in life.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I've never understood this idea of it being weird to attend college once you're past a certain age. It's like society just expects people to stop learning once their out of their early twenties. Despite that, older students are common these days. I remember reading that the stats are something like a quarter of the student pop being 30+, in the US anyway.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

I transferred to undergrad at 23. Everyone was so focused on their work, no one cared. Majors like econ and especially math, the superficial crap goes out the window. 

If you were going for communications degree......well......


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

No such thing as an awkward college age... If anything, you'll have other students sort of, uhhh, looking up to you since you're a little older (that is if they can even tell). You get a bit more respect... they take you a little more seriously.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

ive got a 28 year old freshman on my baseball team.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have a Bachelor's degree (got it at 23). I am 35 1/2 and would like to get another degree (if I had more time! :lol)


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

ruxul said:


> The thing is, I never really did anything else when I wasnt going to school and its like Ive gone to school since high school without really doing anything. I think part of me did it to kill time and because I cant see myself ever doing anything good with my life if without a degree. Since high school, I worked, messed around a little and took random classes almost out of habit with no real direction. I did good in all my classes but so many of them were just BS classes or just cuz I thought maybe it be interesting.


I did this too. I was 23 when I finished community college and transferred to a university. Like everyone said, it doesn't matter; no one cares.

At 24, you can still pass for a traditional student. There were lots of people that I knew for a whole semester whom I assumed were 22, and I was later surprised to find out that they were like 26-28 and married and have a kid and/or a career, on top of taking classes. And there I was already 25 and still messing around with little direction.

On a somewhat unrelated note, it's weird to get a crush on someone my age and later have him become my TA. I was never attracted to any of my classmates because they just seemed so young lol.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

They will probably just look up to you


----------



## Lhasa1951 (Sep 6, 2008)

*hm*

I just recently transferred from an online community college to a traditional 4 year university... I only face this issue in one class, a fresman foreign language class. In the others there seems to be a healthy mix of older adults and people around my age (22). I think the maturity level among Freshman is definitely low which does bother me, but I don't get the feeling that I am too old in any of the others. Hopefully I can wrap all of this up soon. This threads gives me incentive to take more classes.

One bad development in the language class.... I did have a nice, discreet seat nestled between two of my classmates, but when I came in recently they were taken. I was told "Sorry we took your seat," and am now forced to sit in the front row where NONE of the other students sit. Awkward.


----------



## DoveAgain (May 22, 2010)

I did the exact same thing as you. I was in community college for a while, took it slow and took random classes, and I finally transferred to a university. I know how it feels to be a little older. In community college, there were more differences in age and a lot more common to see older people. At my school though, it's not _as _common so I do feel old sometimes. Most of the people I've come across seem to be around 18-20. I don't think most people care about age though. Some might be a little surprised at first but I think most people are mature enough to know age doesn't really matter.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

24 is nothing. Trust me, no one cares. Really!


----------



## MelysCariad (Jan 26, 2011)

Although I can't relate this thread has calmed my nerves.
I want to upgrade, and go to community college before going to university, but I was worried about being 'too old' as it were.


----------



## Zil (Feb 5, 2011)

Average age in our group at college was 20 and two of my friends had 25+, I honestly barely put attention to it.


----------



## GreenMeadow (Nov 19, 2010)

All you people are so warm, and I sincerely mean it. I've been feeling the same as the OP, so your replies helped me too. 

I'm technically supposed to have graduated college already, but am still making it through and was always concerned about whether I'd look like an idiot sitting there with people 3 yrs younger than me. But I realized it doesn't matter...there are people of a wide range of ages, and people don't care. And don't worry about not being the "college party type" - not everyone is supposed to be like that, and many aren't. You can find friends in people who are studious. And yes, 24 is seriously far from old


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I'm 28, almost 29, and still in college. So you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## 22017 (Mar 17, 2009)

This thread is kinda putting my fears to rest. I'm thinking about going back to school for a (useful) BA instead of my frivolous one right now, but at 24 I'm kinda totally terrified. None of my friends will be there anymore. I hope this time around I can make new friends. And get a degree I actually want to use...


----------



## alligatortears50 (Aug 31, 2010)

Non-traditional students for the win


----------



## theraven (Feb 27, 2011)

24 is nothing! I am 19 and I may be mega shy and outside of the social group but the only 2 people who I even talk to and actually find cool are 2 men who are 29 and 34 years old. I don't see what the problem is. I'm sure you aren't seen as the weird older guy... it could even be a good thing being older. You'll be seen as superior and smart! I wish I was older too


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

ruxul said:


> Now I have an idea of what I want to do and am finally gonna go to a real college with a major in global econ and a math minor. But I just feel weird because everyone in my classes are 4 years younger and Ive actually made friendships but I feel like a weird older guy. They're like college students and I feel nothing like a college student. Now Im transferring and its gonna be even weirder because I know nobody in the area and have no idea where Im gonna live. Prolly with college students but I feel like Im past that age and was never really the typical college student party type.
> 
> Im just real anxious. Glad Im finally making an effort but so unsure about how the next few years will be... Are there many people like me? I feel like Im in between the group of people that just lived life, made friends and forgot about school who went back to school and those that went right after school. Its just a little rough because I feel like I just havent been doing anything with myself. And I feel like how rough the last few years have been on me has taken away the optimism that younger students have.. Any other students had this sorta experience?


Well I just got a slap on the wrist from a member in a similar thread for being truthful but you seem to echo my own sentiments when I went through that so I'm going to be honest with you anyway. As I said in that thread, being older will make things harder. That doesn't mean impossible. I transferred at 24 too and though I wouldn't do it again, it was not a waste of time. Yup, you might feel like the weird older guy, but it's not the worst thing in the world. I had to live with a bunch of people much younger than myself and some are pretty mature and are a lot of fun! I just looked up classifieds and met an apartment-full of them and it was an instant click. So don't be afraid of living circumstances. Be picky! Assuming you're living off campus of course. You don't party, so ask them how they feel about that stuff. That sort of thing. That'll help build a decent start for the school year. Two years later I'm with the same group. At just-turned-22 they're younger but I couldn't ask for better housemates. Sure, things were easier when I was at my first university, starting in residence with people my own age, but this is fun too. 

Like you, I felt past that stage of partying. I got that all out of my system in the first school and am content with simple pubs rather than keggars. But that's okay. University is chock full of people your age. Yeah, maybe they're in their Masters' degrees but they're around! It just takes more effort from the mature student to join clubs and extracurriculars. I work for the school paper which created a lot of links to those my age. I also dance hip hop which is a catch-all class in age but still, age matters less in sports/activities it seems. You're all there to have fun.

The weirdest experience I had was in a first year chemistry class. I have a young face so I fit in with everyone until the TA called me out (he was a jerk). My lab parter was only 18 and she was totally mystified that I was 25. "You've taken FOURTH YEAR COURSES?! OMG!" And honestly I was her idol for the rest of the semester. Very weird and awkward but at the same time it was neat having people look up to me like that (even though there is no reason to!). Silver linings in weird places. 

Anyway, chin up, if you get involved you'll find your spot.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

GreenMeadow said:


> And yes, 24 is seriously far from old


So true! At my original university there were people in their fifties in some of my classes. Surrounded by 18 year olds. Now THEY have reason to fret. ;D I really do admire people who can return to school at such an age and put up with our childish ways. :b


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

24 is young one of my class mates is probably in his 60's.


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

You think it's strange at 24 - wow - I go to college with only one person younger than me the oldest being 31 and the person I get on best with! Hold that head up and get on with it, when you reach a point age doesn't matter!

Oh and in Heritage studies in my college there is an 60 something women in her fourth year!


----------

